# C.E.L. Emissions Workshop?



## Driftneon (Feb 13, 2015)

I was driving to my parents for dinner tonight and the check engine light came on with a message that says Emissions Workshop, i will go to advance tomorrow to have the code ran but anyone have any idea what this could be, i didnt notice any difference in throttle or idle rpm, and there is no knock or anything not sure what this code means or is, been running good since i bought the car wednesday so kind of concerning.


----------



## VwGtiDriver (Mar 10, 2015)

Could be an 02 sensor failing or your cat getting clogged


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions without getting it scanned. "Emissions workshop" could mean just about anything, but given that there are no performance issues, my money's on the coolant temperature sensor.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you refill your car with gas recently? Check to make sure the gas cap is tight. But as stated above emissions workshop warning could be related to multiple engine faults.


----------



## Driftneon (Feb 13, 2015)

SOrry i didnt reply to this sooner, the code was for the passenger side O2 sensor, but now im dealing with a ore pressing issue which is what sounds like an exhaust leak or bad catalytic converter its making a puttering sound that seems to be central to front of the car, definitely exhaust related as it increases volume and putter when accelerating. Can anyone confirm if it sounds like its coming from under center dash that it is likely the front Cat? maybe the mesh wore through? Im gonna crawl under tomorrow and see what i can see, but with inspection next month i really hope its not that bad of a fix.


----------

